# Slovenian Translation Wanted



## marindaso22 (May 23, 2011)

Does anyone can help?


----------



## barbara03 (Mar 14, 2011)

marindaso22 said:


> Does anyone can help?


hi!I'm Slovenian maybe I can help you.From which language you need to translate?Do you need official translator?


----------



## marindaso22 (May 23, 2011)

barbara03 said:


> hi!I'm Slovenian maybe I can help you.From which language you need to translate?Do you need official translator?


Hi, Barbara, thx n nice to meet u here. I'm interested in Slovenian language but find it is not easy to pick up. 

Such today, when I use dictionary, I couldn't find the word - predstavis. What is it mean? 

Thanks in advance. Have a nice day!


----------



## barbara03 (Mar 14, 2011)

marindaso22 said:


> Hi, Barbara, thx n nice to meet u here. I'm interested in Slovenian language but find it is not easy to pick up.
> 
> Such today, when I use dictionary, I couldn't find the word - predstavis. What is it mean?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Have a nice day!



yeah slovenian language can be very hard to learn is not so easy at all speacialy for english speaking people. Why do you want to learn slovenian language?
PREDSTAVITI mean TO INTRODUCE
If you need any other help just let me know.


----------



## marindaso22 (May 23, 2011)

barbara03 said:


> yeah slovenian language can be very hard to learn is not so easy at all speacialy for english speaking people. Why do you want to learn slovenian language?
> PREDSTAVITI mean TO INTRODUCE
> If you need any other help just let me know.



Hvala, Barbara!!! 
I'm from Hong Kong. But my hubby is a Slovenian. Once a year, we will go back to Koper to visit families. From time to time, I wish I could pick up more Slovene to get better communication with the family members. 
My hubby speaks fluent English. But sometimes, I'd like to surprise him with a little bit broken Slovene. Its very hard to find myself a language teacher.


----------

